# Holes in garment around Embroidery



## barkerw (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello all,
We have a recently upgraded our old Baruden machine to a newer (2001) 6 head baruden machine. For the most part it has been sewing fine since we got it. Recently though we are noticing alot of perforated like holes around the design when we sew. This just started maybe a week or two ago and we've had the machine a year now. We are not really sure what is causing this. Any ideas? 

We do use the magic hoop magnetic system and noticed that when we tried our old manual clamp hoops the issue improved dramatically. Coincidence? We've been using the magic hoops for a while too and never any problem. Not really sure what has changed.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

sounds like the top and bottom thread is to tight what is the tension of you bobbin most machines on the tension gauge is 20 to 25. If the tension is to tight it will pull the fabric apart


----------



## SassyRassy11 (Dec 4, 2019)

maybe change the needles. I know it sounds silly but my 6 needle does this when the needles are dull.


----------



## luke711 (Mar 8, 2016)

Good answers. If threads are too tight it will cause the issue. And the needles as well. Make sure you are using a ballpoint needle that is designed to separate the fabric rather than cut through using a sharp point. Also dropping down a needle size will make a difference.


----------



## SevenClay (Dec 9, 2019)

You also might try a ball point needle instead of a sharp.


----------



## embroideryskill (Apr 4, 2013)

barkerw said:


> Hello all,
> We have a recently upgraded our old Baruden machine to a newer (2001) 6 head baruden machine. For the most part it has been sewing fine since we got it. Recently though we are noticing alot of perforated like holes around the design when we sew. This just started maybe a week or two ago and we've had the machine a year now. We are not really sure what is causing this. Any ideas?
> 
> We do use the magic hoop magnetic system and noticed that when we tried our old manual clamp hoops the issue improved dramatically. Coincidence? We've been using the magic hoops for a while too and never any problem. Not really sure what has changed.


Can you send me screen shot of your sew out ?


----------



## SawSewInc (Feb 3, 2020)

Too tight of tension and need a different needle. The needle might be too thick as well, might want to try a thinner one in addition to the ball point


----------



## Ken80634 (Jun 25, 2018)

Thread tension, high stich count, or not enough backing.


----------

